# Cam Spray Jetters



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone own a Cam Spray brand jetter ? I have been doing a little research on skid mounted jetters and Cam Spray and Jetters Northwest both look pretty good, but i have no experience with any brand of jet so any info would be appreciated. The Mongoose line looks well built so I am sure the price reflects this. Maybe a cart jet would be a wiser decision for a start in the jetting business. I use general brand cable machines and they work well for me so maybe a jm-3080 would work out cleaning 4" and smaller residential drains. I am trying to get a short list to look at at the pumper show in Feb.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For small resi work through 4" the JNW Brute is hard to beat.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cam Spray makes jetters for other companies. Most of the stuff out there is good but way overpriced. Nobody is using anything propriety or different. It's all the same stuff. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/jetter-camera-purchase-advice-needed-27959/

Take a look at this thread along with others and give us specific questions for your situation.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> For small resi work through 4" the JNW Brute is hard to beat.


 
The JNW Brute is just that, a Brute. I love it, its an excellent machine! 

I roll up to every residential sewer call with an enclosed trailer full of stuff "just in case" The JNW Brute is the perfect size to take to every job, yet strong enough to clean anything in a residential line that doesn't require digging. 

I've had it a little over 1 year and have had no problems with it at all. I did a modification to mine, it now runs off a 65 gallon tank mounted in the front of my trailer. The 12 gallon one on the unit did keep up for some jobs, but I tend to run mine for 10-15min straight on commercial jobs, the big buffer tank makes it so you almost never have to shut it down as long as you have a good filling source going at the same time. 

IMO the brute will go toe to toe with small trailer units no problem!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've been shopping for something to do primarily 2" and under drains. Right now our sop is to hit em hard with a cable and run lots of water. I warranty every drain for 90 days and seldom get a call back unless it's 6 months to a year later. Any suggestions ?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've been shopping for something to do primarily 2" and under drains. Right now our sop is to hit em hard with a cable and run lots of water. I warranty every drain for 90 days and seldom get a call back unless it's 6 months to a year later. Any suggestions ?


 
I use my brute, I drop the unloader down to about 2k psi and run a 1/4" stainless trap hose on a remote reel with a control valve.


----------



## ShaneP (Nov 20, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> The JNW Brute is just that, a Brute. I love it, its an excellent machine!
> 
> I roll up to every residential sewer call with an enclosed trailer full of stuff "just in case" The JNW Brute is the perfect size to take to every job, yet strong enough to clean anything in a residential line that doesn't require digging.
> 
> ...


Do you really take all of those machines to every call? I have an enclosed trailer and use it some, but I get tired of dragging it all the time. I do think the Brute would serve me well I am just trying to figure out the best way to be efficient with my time and save trips back to the shop. Just like today I get a drain call and I had to go to the shop and load up before heading to the call. Then while I am there I really needed my camera and did not have it with me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I've been shopping for something to do primarily 2" and under drains. Right now our sop is to hit em hard with a cable and run lots of water. I warranty every drain for 90 days and seldom get a call back unless it's 6 months to a year later. Any suggestions ?


Maybe a gorlitz 1500 would do? I have the gorlitz 1500 and really don't care for it that much. I prefer my 13 hp jetter with 1/4" hose for really bad 2" lines although will use the 1500 for light 2" drains. Either way don't get 1/8 hose. Stick to 3/16 hose.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

ShaneP said:


> Do you really take all of those machines to every call? I have an enclosed trailer and use it some, but I get tired of dragging it all the time. I do think the Brute would serve me well I am just trying to figure out the best way to be efficient with my time and save trips back to the shop. Just like today I get a drain call and I had to go to the shop and load up before heading to the call. Then while I am there I really needed my camera and did not have it with me.


That trailer goes on every residential lateral call. I try to feel out the calls as much as possible. If it sounds like a lateral clog, the trailer goes. Its a 6x12 enclosed. Not too big. Some days I drag it around all day if the first call is a drain. Keep in mind, you never have to go back to the shop for anything, its all in there. Plus, you don't have to clutter up your van with all that crap if you get a different call during the day. Ive been out with the trailer and got a water heater call near my supply house, no worries, grab the heater and go since I have room for the heater in the trailer or the van.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I use my brute, I drop the unloader down to about 2k psi and run a 1/4" stainless trap hose on a remote reel with a control valve.


Any reason why you don't install a bypass valve instead so you pump doesn't cycle hot water? Bypass valve also works great great when the pump is hydro locked and won't let the engine start. My bypass dumps on the ground but yours would just go to the tank.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Any reason why you don't install a bypass valve instead so you pump doesn't cycle hot water? Bypass valve also works great great when the pump is hydro locked and won't let the engine start. My bypass dumps on the ground but yours would just go to the tank.


That's what the unloader does, it dumps it back to the tank


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> That's what the unloader does, it dumps it back to the tank


Not quite...the unloader recycles it back through the pump. The bypass just opens the restriction more(nozzles) so the pump won't reach full pressure. By going into the tank, it keeps the water cooler.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Not quite...the unloader recycles it back through the pump. The bypass just opens the restriction more(nozzles) so the pump won't reach full pressure. By going into the tank, it keeps the water cooler.


JNW routes them to the tank, not back to the pump. I know because since I modified mine to run off a 65 gallon tank, I had to run a return hose to the 65 gallon tank.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

(smacks forehead) totally forgot, thanks for the correction.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> (smacks forehead) totally forgot, thanks for the correction.


No problem


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

What do you guys think of electric jetters for 2"? Something around 1500 psi 2 GPM ?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

ShaneP said:


> Do you really take all of those machines to every call? I have an enclosed trailer and use it some, but I get tired of dragging it all the time. I do think the Brute would serve me well I am just trying to figure out the best way to be efficient with my time and save trips back to the shop. Just like today I get a drain call and I had to go to the shop and load up before heading to the call. Then while I am there I really needed my camera and did not have it with me.


I had the the bruiser,, wanted the brute, but didn't want to give up that much space in Van. I loved the bruiser plus, JNW is an awesome Co. You can't go wrong with them. 
If you are a DIY like gear and want to save a considerable sum ask him how to build one like his. 
I sold the bruiser and my 1st grandchild for a mongoose trailer,, :laughing:
The brute with an extra tank would be hard to beat.


----------

